

Show HN: rrandomize - get random stuff shipped to your door - edwardy20
https://rrandomize.com

======
than
I love stuff like this.

It brings back a bit of the serendipity that we've lost on the web due to the
quality of a certain search company's algorithms.

See also: Random Shopper —
[http://randomshopper.tumblr.com](http://randomshopper.tumblr.com) — and the
Random Amazon Product Generator — [http://thanland.com/projects/random-
amazon/](http://thanland.com/projects/random-amazon/) (disclosure: my site)

------
moepstar
This totally reminds me of this XKCD comic:
[http://xkcd.com/576/](http://xkcd.com/576/)

Also, this comic explains - if it was really totally random - why it might not
be the best idea ;)

------
rkv
How does it randomize the gift choosing? Algorithm or hand-picked?

~~~
edwardy20
A little bit of both. The product database is populated with posts from
several sites, including reddit.com/r/TheBestofAmazon and
reddit.com/r/thecoolestofamazon. You receive a random gift from the product
database.

~~~
elyrly
i'm going to assume you're the developer/creator. Does the product originate
from your location or is it sourced from 3rd party? ($5 w/shipping is
difficult to garner any substantial items. Neat Idea

~~~
edwardy20
Yes I am. I never physically handle the item-- Amazon ships it to you.

------
robodale
Can you modify it to send the worst of amazon...to people I don't like?

~~~
edwardy20
Why would you want to pay for them? :)

